# Training heel and stay?



## Johnboy87 (Jan 21, 2012)

Does anyone have any tips or methods on how to train heel and stay. Marley is starting to learn alot at 13 weeks and I feel I need to start to not switch up my training method but make it more precise. I want her to come to the heel position and also be able to stay and not move untill I release her this will be good not only for everyday use but for hunting.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I would start with just training to "get close". Put her in front of you on lead sit or stand doesn't matter - it's a game for now. With a treat in your left hand - show it to her let her sniff then run backwards moving your left hand out to the side and say "get it, get it, get it" in a happy fun voice. She will chase after you, stop with your right foot forward, moving the left foot back while bringing your hand behind you on the left side. She will follow your hand past you then bring your left hand and left foot forward (to a standing position) saying "close". She will follow your hand turning to come up on your left side. Give her the treat.

Once she learns the game add the sit by pulling your hand when she is in position at you left, you still are only saying "close". Eventually you can eliminate the running backwards and just move your left foot while saying "get it", then "close". Then just "get close". She will rapidly learn that "get close" means to come to your left and sit. 

Even after she fully understands the command still play the game, change it up so she has to chase you sometimes and keep it fun. Mine never know which we will do and training is always "fun". Don't worry about heeling until she gifts the step. One thing at a time and slowly put it together. The key is to have fun, keep it light and reinforce often. Building confidence is the important part.


----------



## Johnboy87 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thankyou!! We will try this technique out today!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I wanted Jige to do the swing into heel postition. So as he was bringing me his bumper I would slap my leg on the left side and tell him to come. He would come to the left side and then I would turn him into my leg so he was faceing forward again all the time I would say heel. It didnt take to long and I would say heel and he would run up swing him butt around and sit. I chose this method because Jige is a social butterfly I figured I could limit the number of people he MIGHT want to show his bird too if he came to a front then did the swing.


----------

